# Machida



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

the only thing that weirds me out is that hand grabbin at his junk ...maybe cover that up and itll look alot better IMO


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor refs hand got in the way


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah the hand on the crotch isnt gonna cut it...otherwise your def on the right track.......:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The phantom hand job....


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Shogun will keep his hands higher than that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually that might not be a bad strategy, has worked pretty well for Kongo in the past :dunno:


----------

